# Quarantänebecken aus einen IBC- Container



## Andyzx12r (3. Sep. 2016)

Hallo in die Gemeinde,

seit ein paar Wochen mach ich mir Gedanken über ein Quarantänebecken für mein Keller.

Ich möchte (noch) nicht mir dort ein Becken einbauen.
Also war meine Idee: Einen IBC- Container mit einem Druckfilter in Einsatz zu bringen.
Ich möchte hier noch sagen das ich nicht meinen kompletten Fischbesatz in den IBC Container über Winter bringen will. Sondern wenn ich einen kranken Fisch habe kann er dann im Keller überwintern.
Ich kann dann das Wasser erwärmen und durch die genau Bestimmung der Wassermenge
ließe sich auch Medikamente super verabreichen.

Was denkt ihr zu meiner Idee?


----------



## Teich4You (3. Sep. 2016)

Ja geht.
Habe ich auch.
Oben aufgesägt.
Oase Pumpe in 1KW Durchlaufheizung.
Dann in einen alten Oase Biosmart mit UVC.
Von da nochmal in eine Kiste mit Japanmatten.
Alles per Schwerkraft zurück in den IBC.
Abdeckung mit einem Fliegengitter, das ich drüber gespannt habe.
Beleuchtung nicht vergessen.
Dazu habe ich ein LED Element mit blau/weiß.
Eine Heilea V60 mit 25cm-Teller als Ausströmer und regelbaren Ventilen sorgt zusätzlich für Belüftung.
Wasserwechsel nicht vergessen.
Ich bin großzügig und mache in der Woche bis zu 50%, aber nicht zu kalt werden lassen.
Messkoffer für Nitrit, Ammonium, Sauerstoffmessgerät und man ist erst mal gut gewappnet.


----------



## Andyzx12r (4. Sep. 2016)

Moin Florian,

da stellen sich mir doch gleich ein paar Fragen: 

Was für ein Sauerstoffmessgerät?
Und was für ein LED Element Blau Weiß? Ich hätte nun so eine Aquariumleuchtstoffröhre gekauft.
Aber LED gefällt mir besser.

Wasseranalysekoffer hat mir Thorsten hier empfohlen der liegt bereits hier bereit 
An der Stelle gleich noch mal ein Dank an Thorsten.
Salzgehaltmessgerät habe ich auch.


----------



## teichinteressent (4. Sep. 2016)

> Aber LED gefällt mir besser.


Weil; es sich modern anhört?

Ich habe auch ein Aquarium und werde nicht auf LED umrüsten!
Eine LED-Röhre, 900 lang, 12 Watt hat ca 900 Lumen, ca 30 Euro.
Eine Leuchtstoffröhre, 900 lang, 30 Watt hat ca 2200 Lumen, ca 4 Euro. Für weitere 40 Euro habe ich die dimmbar gemacht.

Bei einer Tiefe von 1 Meter kommt unten aber nichts mehr an.


----------



## Teich4You (4. Sep. 2016)

Andyzx12r schrieb:


> Was für ein Sauerstoffmessgerät?


Ich nutze das hier: http://www.ebay.de/itm/SAUERSTOFFME...QUARIUM-SA4-/351823581570?hash=item51ea51d182

Allerdings habe ich es einige Euro günstiger erstanden. 
Es gibt sicherlich noch andere Messgeräte.
Nutz mal die Suche, ich glaube es gab mal ein Thema wo mehrere Messgeräte von den Leuten hier in den Ring geworfen wurden.



Andyzx12r schrieb:


> Und was für ein LED Element Blau Weiß? Ich hätte nun so eine Aquariumleuchtstoffröhre gekauft.
> Aber LED gefällt mir besser.


Die einen nutzen Röhren, anderen LED.
Ich nutze irgendwie beides.
Im Raum ist eine "normale" Röhre an der Decke und über dem Becken habe ich nochmal sowas hier installiert:https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B01DM0I150/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1
Schalte ich morgens an und Abends aus.
Könnte man sicher auch zeitgesteuert machen.


----------



## Andyzx12r (4. Sep. 2016)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Weil; es sich modern anhört?
> 
> Das hast du recht.
> 
> ...



wie findet ihr den Filter?

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Druckfilter-...791390?hash=item567991e2de:g:QmMAAOSw~gRVxCJ7


----------



## Andyzx12r (14. Sep. 2016)

Nun suche ich einen Teichdruckfilter.

Hat da jemand einen Tipp für mich?
Ich habe mich auf der Seite von Wiltec mal umgesehen, 
aber die haben doch eine sehr Merkwürdige Preispolitik.....


----------



## Michael H (14. Sep. 2016)

Hallo
Ich hab bei mir am Quarantäne IBC einen 1400 BioSmart . Funktioniert Prima und reicht voll kommen für die knapp 1000 Liter ....


----------



## Teich4You (14. Sep. 2016)

Ich nutze einen biosmart 18.000 mit zusätzlichem Behälter mit Japanmatten. Also das Ganze nochmal verdoppelt. Bin aber immer noch unzufrieden. Hole mir wohl demnächst ein Spaltsieb noch davor.


----------



## Andyzx12r (15. Sep. 2016)

Also so ein Druckfilter ist dann nichts?
Dann wäre das Wasser durch den Druckfilter und von dort sollte es dann über ein Rieselfilter in dem Heli-x ist in den IBC fließen.
Luftpumpe natürlich noch dazu....


----------



## Michael H (15. Sep. 2016)

Hallo
Ich weiß ja nicht was ihr hier bauen wollt , aber für was so viel Filter für ein Quarantäne Becken .
Wenn da mal Fische drin sind doch höchstens für 6 - 8 Wochen .
Für was denn dann noch __ Hel-x , Rieselfilter oder ein Spaltsieb ....
Oder wird das eher ein kleines Fisch Becken mit Nonstop Besatz ...


----------



## Andyzx12r (15. Sep. 2016)

Moin Michael,

nein nicht ein Fischbecken für Nonstop, sondern tatsächlich um einen kranken Fisch besser zu Helfen.
Mein alter Filter passte gerade so dazu und ich hatte noch Helix liegen.....
Und bei einem Teichdruckfilter ist alles dann integriert, sogar UVC....


----------



## Michael H (15. Sep. 2016)

Hallo
Ich hab die UVC schon lange Abgeschaltet . Wenn in meinem Quarantäne Becken Fische sind wird sowieso regelmässig Wasserwechsel gemacht . Finde die UVC dann Unnötig.
Aber wie immer jeder wie er es mag / will / und kann ........


----------



## Andyzx12r (15. Sep. 2016)

Habe ich so noch nicht gesehen.....
Ich lerne ja noch..


----------



## mitch (15. Sep. 2016)

Hallo,
 Quarantänebecken oder Behandlungsbecken  


ich würde mal sagen das man bei einem Behandlungsbecken auf den Bioteil vom Filter verzichten kann - die meisten Medikamente killen ja die guten Filterbakterien. wasserwechsel ist da wohl angebrachter.
bei einem Quarantänebecken darf der filter gerne mit einem Bioteil ausgestattet sein - aber auch hier öfters mal das Wasser wechseln


----------



## Teich4You (16. Sep. 2016)

Michael H schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht was ihr hier bauen wollt , aber für was so viel Filter für ein Quarantäne Becken .


Du hast Recht. 
Bei mir ist es eher ein Hälterungsbecken, daher die ganzen Filterkapazitäten.


----------



## Teich4You (9. Nov. 2016)

Und schon fertig gebaut?


----------



## jolantha (9. Nov. 2016)

Andyzx12r schrieb:


> Und bei einem Teichdruckfilter ist alles dann integriert, sogar UVC....


Mach die wech !!!


----------



## koiteich1 (9. Nov. 2016)

jolantha schrieb:


> Mach die wech !!!



Warum


----------



## jolantha (10. Nov. 2016)

Armin, 
weil das UV - Licht alles platt macht. Es tötet ja nicht nur die Algen ab, sondern vernichtet auch alle
anderen Bakterien . Auch die Guten


----------



## lollo (10. Nov. 2016)

jolantha schrieb:


> sondern vernichtet auch alle
> anderen Bakterien . Auch die Guten



Hallo,

Bakterien sind Supstrat gebunden, und befinden sich in Filtermatten, im Bio-Filter und überall im Teich, nur in dem bestrahlten Gehäuse der UVC, wird es keine geben.


----------



## koiteich1 (10. Nov. 2016)

Da das Becken ja für kranke Fische sein soll finde ich eine uvc angebracht wegender Reduzierung des Kaimdruckes.


----------



## Andyzx12r (5. Dez. 2016)

Hallo in die Gemeinde,

der IBC Container hat nun seit längerem seinen Platz bereits im Keller gefunden und läuft nun.
Leider habe ich auch bereits zwei Gäste im Becken.

Nun habe ich eine Frage:
Wie kann ich den Container am besten auf 24 Grad brigen?
Ich hatte einen Aquariumheizstab montiert, den haben aber die beiden Fische zerschlagen.

Was wäre eine gute Heizung für den IBC- Container?


----------



## Zacky (5. Dez. 2016)

Eine Durchlaufheizung 1 kw für den Teich, sollte für den IBC reichen.


----------



## Andyzx12r (6. Dez. 2016)

Moin Zacky,

magst mal eine Durchlaufheizung zeigen?
Ich habe eben im Netz geschaut und dort waren sie dann bei 300 Watt zu Ende.


----------



## Teich4You (6. Dez. 2016)

Guck mal bei ebay Osaga 1kW Teichheizung.


----------



## mitch (6. Dez. 2016)

einfach Tante G...  befragen ==> https://www.google.de/#q=teichheizung+1+kw


----------



## Zacky (6. Dez. 2016)

Hi Andreas. Die anderen User haben es ja schon genauer beschrieben. Solche eine Heizung meine ich und denke, dass sie dahingehend für einen IBC ausreichend sein müsste.


----------



## mitch (6. Dez. 2016)

Hi,
die Leistung würde ich aber auch nicht zu stark wählen - nicht das die Steuerung mal durchgeht


 für Notfälle dann Essig ,Salz, Zucker, Zwiebel, Lorbeerblatt + Pfefferkörner vorhalten ==> https://www.kochwiki.org/wiki/Zubereitung:Blausud


----------



## troll20 (6. Dez. 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> nicht


Dann gibt es halt Kochfisch
OT gibt es auch einen smilie mit Messer und Gabel OT off

Wo soll denn der IBC stehen und was für eine Umgebungstemeratur herscht da? Bei wieviel Grad sollen denn die Fische gehalten werden?

Edit 
Okay hab gerade gesehen 24° WT
Und im Keller . 
Wie warm ist denn dein Keller und was machst du gegen die Luftfeuchtigkeit , willst ja bestimmt keinen Schimmel züchten . 
24° warum so hoch?


----------



## lollo (6. Dez. 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> Wie warm ist denn dein Keller und was machst du gegen die Luftfeuchtigkeit



Hallo,

das gibt dann eine neue Tropfsteinhöhle


----------



## Andyzx12r (6. Dez. 2016)

Moin,

ne ich will keinen Schimmel züchten.
Der Vorteil des IBC- Container ist das ich ihn mit einer Folie abkleben kann.
Ich habe dann ein Fenster wo ich rein schauen kann oder die Fische entnehmen kann,

Natürlich wird der Keller geheißt, das sollte auch helfen.

Warum 24 Grad auf den Container. 
Das soll nicht auf Dauer die Temp sein die ich fahren will.
Ich möchte diese Temp aber anfahren können um mal einen Fisch warm zu machen wenn er krank ist.
Ich habe gelesen das dass die beste Temp sei um einen Koi zu helfen gesund zu werden. (Wohlfühltemperatur)

Freu mich auf weiter Diskussion....


----------



## troll20 (7. Dez. 2016)

Also zu kleben und nur eine kleine Klappe zum schauen
Denn fangen  wird da bestimmt nur schwer möglich sein . 
Beim IBC kommt noch hinzu das der ja schon gut ein Meter hoch ist, wenn dann der Keller nur 1,90 hat gibt es bei einem kleinen Loch noch mehr Stress mit dem Kecher.
Wie warm ist denn nun dein Keller?
Denn erst wenn man die Temperatur kennt, kann man berechnen wieviel Leistung man benötigt um auf 24° aufzuheizen.
Angenommen du hast 20° im Keller benötigtst du nur wenige 100 Watt für 1000 Liter. Wenn der Keller jedoch Kalt ist und du den IBC nicht noch Isolieren willst sind die 1000 Watt schnell an ihrer Grenze .


----------



## Teich4You (7. Dez. 2016)

Ich hab ne 1kw Heizung laufen in einem unbeheizten Schuppen.
20 Grad Wassertemperatur kein Problem.
Kondenswasser natürlich inklusive.
Alles mit Luftpolsterfolie abgedeckt damit die Temp nicht ganz so schnell entweichen kann.
Raumtemperatur bei -5 Grad draußen = +8 Grad im Raum.
Der Heizer geht noch bis 40 Grad wenn man möchte.

*1kw reichen also völlig aus! *


----------



## troll20 (7. Dez. 2016)

Das 1 KW reichen denk ich auch nur kosten welche mit 300 Watt weniger und verbrauchen auch weniger .  Wenn er also keine 1000 Watt braucht wozu soviel kaufen 
Wenn du so einen normalen Aquarium heizer hattest , wie war dem mit dem die WT bei wieviel Leistung.
Und warum über einen Durchlaufheizer?
So ein Aquariumheizer im Filter sollte doch reichen und da können ihn auch keine Fische beschädigen .


----------



## Teich4You (7. Dez. 2016)

Die Heizung stellt sich automatisch ab, wenn das Wasser genügend Temperatur hat.
Es ist ein automatischer Fühler verbaut.
Und wenn es schnell gehen soll, kannst du damit eben auch "schnell" mal hochheizen.
ZB auch bei Wasserwechseln, die ja oft nicht mit 20 Grad Wasser erfolgen und somit ein gleichmäßiges Level halten.
Für 100 Okken ein guter Preis finde ich.
Ich würde nix anderes mehr nehmen wollen.
Und er will ja auch nur für Krankheit das Ding heizen.
Also kein durchgehender Betrieb.


Aaaaaber:
Wenn der Raum eine Heizung hat, dann heize über die Raumluft! Gibt nix besseres!


----------



## Andyzx12r (7. Dez. 2016)

Der Kellerraum hat 17°.

Am IBC-Contaniner habe ich den oberen Teil abgeschnitten, so komme ich komplett an den Inhalt des Container.
Natürlich stehen noch die beiden Streben am Container, ansonst ist er aber oben komplett offen.
Habe ich vielleicht nicht gut beschrieben.
Eine Hälfte habe ich mit Folie abgeklebt und die ander Seite klemme ich dann fest an den Streben nach unten.
Somit ist er einigermaßen Dicht, Denke ich.
So kann ich wunderbar FIsche entnehmen und ein bringen wenn ich will.
Einen Heizstab hatte ich bereits installiert, nur wurde der nicht alt (Keine 5 Stunden).
Ich kann einen Heizstab leider nicht in den Filter einbringen, weil es ein Druckfilter ist.
Ich wüßte nicht das sich dort ein Heizstab einbauen läßt.
Deswegen finde ich einen Druchlauferhitzer recht spannend. Zwischen Pumpe und Druckfilter.
Allerdings sind ein 1KW schon heftig, finde ich.

Ein Gedanke wäre auch: Einen Heizstab zu kaufen und den dann mit Kabelbinder an den Druckschlauch von der Pumpe
zum Filter aussen an zu bringen....


----------



## Zacky (7. Dez. 2016)

Andyzx12r schrieb:


> Allerdings sind ein 1KW schon heftig, finde ich.


1 Kw ist ja die Max.-Leistung des Heizstabes, der sich innerhalb der Durchlaufröhre befindet. Ist im Grunde genommen nichts anderes als ein Wasserkocher mit Temperaturfühler. Die Stromaufnahme richtet sich ja schon nach dem Leistungsgrad des Aufheizens. Von 17° auf 24° ist zum Anfang ein großer Schritt und wird gut Energie ziehen, aber wenn die Temperatur erst einmal erreicht ist, geht es auch einfacher und somit energetischer mit dem Aufheizen bzw. Halten der Temperatur.



Andyzx12r schrieb:


> Ein Gedanke wäre auch: Einen Heizstab zu kaufen und den dann mit Kabelbinder an den Druckschlauch von der Pumpe
> zum Filter aussen an zu bringen....


Das würde ich so nicht machen. Wäre mir einfach zu riskant.


----------



## troll20 (7. Dez. 2016)

Okay Druckfilter hab ich überlesen, Sorry .
Den Gedanken Heizstab irgendwie mit Kabelbindern zu fixieren, da bin ich bei Rico das ist sch.... und wird nicht dauerhaft so funktionieren .
Bei den Heizern bin ich bis jetzt davon ausgegangen das sie nur ein an oder aus kennen und nicht auch mit halber oder weniger Leistung arbeiten würden.
Dachte immer man stellt eine Temperatur ein und wenn die unterschritten wird schaltet sich die Heizwendel ein bis der eingestellte Wert erreicht ist.
Denn wäre es so wie du schreibst Rico müssten da ja mehrere Heizwendeln drin sein  mit je 330 Watt 3 Stück zB.
Was aber wieder eine entsprechende Steuerung erfordern würde und das bei diesen "niedrigen" Preisen


----------



## Zacky (7. Dez. 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> Dachte immer man stellt eine Temperatur ein und wenn die unterschritten wird schaltet sich die Heizwendel ein bis der eingestellte Wert erreicht ist.



Ich glaube, ich verstehe jetzt wie Du das meinst... 

 Wenn ich jetzt von meinem ehemaligen Heizer ausgehe, der vom Aufbau her identisch scheint, hat das Teil einen Drehregler für die Temperatureinstellung. Das Ding schaltet sich entsprechend ein und aus, wenn die eingestellte Temperatur nicht oder doch erreicht wird. Das Aufheizen des Wassers von 17° auf 24° dauert ja sicherlich etwas länger und kostet mehr Energie, wenn man jetzt von der einfachen Einstellung auf besagte Wunschtemperatur ausgeht, als wenn die Temperatur im späteren Verlauf bei 24° gehalten werden sollte. Die Temperaturschwankungen um die 24° sind durch kleinere Heizperioden doch bestimmt nicht so energielastig.



troll20 schrieb:


> müssten da ja mehrere Heizwendeln drin sein  mit je 330 Watt 3 Stück zB.



...nööö, bei meinem Teil war das nur eine Heizwendel und sah wie ein einfacher Wasserkocherheizstab aus. Unterschiede habe ich nur in der Baulänge ausmachen können, als ich mal versehentlich einen 2 kw statt des gewünschten 3 kw Heizers gekauft habe.


----------



## lollo (7. Dez. 2016)

Zacky schrieb:


> hat das Teil einen Drehregler für die Temperatureinstellung


Hallo,

das ist richtig, er schaltet ein bei der eingestellten Temperatur, mit 1000 Watt = jede Stunde = 1 KWH = ca. 28 Cent/KWH bei Dauerlauf, Preis-Tendenz steigend,
den Energieversorger wirds freuen.


----------



## koiteich1 (7. Dez. 2016)

Ich habe bei mir im Keller auch ein Becken das ca. 1200Ltr. fasst.
Kellertemperatur beträgt 18°.
Habe in dem Becken ein Thermometer und das zeigt 17.8° an.
Habe natürlich den Vorteil das neben dem Becken gerade ein Heizkörper ist.
Wenn ich mal hochheizen muss mach ich dies mit einem 300Wat Aquarium Thermometer.
Das geht wunderbar seit 2 Jahren so.
Der Filter läuft durch.
Feuchte Wände oder Decken kenne ich nicht.

Also wenn du eh nur 1000 Ltr. hast und eine Raumtemperatur von 17° müsste bei dir ebenfalls ein 300 Wattheizer reichen.
Den zu befestigen da gibt es ja etliche Möglichkeiten.
Meiner hängt mit Saugknöpfen an einem abgewinkelten Edelstahlblech.


----------



## Zacky (7. Dez. 2016)

...wenn das alles zu viel ist, kann man sicherlich auch eine 300 W Rohrbegleitheizung bzw. diese 300 W Heizkabel einfach in den IBC werfen. Weiß aber nicht, ob diese auch regelbar sind. ...ist jetzt nur noch so ein Gedanke gewesen...


----------



## trampelkraut (7. Dez. 2016)

Der Energiebedearf um Wasser in einer Stunde aufzuheizen, errechnet sich:

*Masse x spezifischer Wärmekoeffizient / Wasser x Temperaturdifferenz
*
wären:    1000kg x 1,16 x 7K =  8120 Watt/h 

das heisst die Aufheizzeit beträgt bei 1000Watt ca. 8 Std. 

Wobei Wärmeverluste bei niedriger Umgebungstemperatur nicht berücksichtigt sind.


----------



## koiteich1 (7. Dez. 2016)

Hi Zacky
Auch eine Idee 

Ich habe den 300 Watt Heizstab genommen da er bei mir rum lag (habe sogar noch einen)

Hätte ich mir was neues kaufen müssen wäre es warscheinlich auch eine 1000 Watt Durchlaufheizung geworden.

1. schnellere Erwärmung des Beckens
2. braucht auch nicht mehr Strom wenn das Becken mal Temperatur hat.

Die meisten erschrecken wenn Sie 1000 Watt hören.
aber ich denke das wenn man ein Becken von 10° auf 20° hochheizen will ist man mit dem 1000Watt Gerät besser drann


----------



## Andyzx12r (7. Dez. 2016)

Mir geht es nicht darum das Becken innerhalb einer Stunde auf eine Wunschtemperature zu haben.
eht auch nicht, da das Becken bereits bewohnt ist. Hier wäre dann sinnvoller 2° pro 24 Stunden.
Wenn dann der, saen wir mal 300Watt Heizstab das auch brint finde ich das Prima.
Es gibt einen von JBL, der saug ein Schutz hat.

JBL Pro Temp S 300 W Watt Heizstab Aquarium Heizung Heizer---- in der Bucht zu finden....

Wäre auch nur ein fünftel des Anschauffunspreis.
Das gesparte Geld könnte ich ja dann in Styrodur um den Container herum ausgeben...

Was denkt ihr?


----------



## koiteich1 (7. Dez. 2016)

Geht auch so hab ich das ja bei mir.
Habe trotz Raumtemperatur von 18° mein Becken gut mit 12 cm Styropor ringsum isoliert.
Auf dem Boden habe ich 8cm Styrodur.


----------



## Teich4You (8. Dez. 2016)

koiteich1 schrieb:


> Geht auch so hab ich das ja bei mir.
> Habe trotz Raumtemperatur von 18° mein Becken gut mit 12 cm Styropor ringsum isoliert.
> Auf dem Boden habe ich 8cm Styrodur.


Und nach oben da wo die meiste Wärme weg geht?


----------



## Andyzx12r (8. Dez. 2016)

Noch was in eigener Sache:  Ich lese gerade meinen Text..... das G an der Tastaure ist kaputt
Mal geht es und mal ehts nicht ..........


----------



## koiteich1 (8. Dez. 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Und nach oben da wo die meiste Wärme weg geht?



Habe oben zu 2/3 mit 8mm Doppelstegplatte abgedeckt und 1/3 4X4cm Gitter.
Habe damit keine Probleme mit Der Temperatur.


----------



## Tottoabs (8. Dez. 2016)

Andyzx12r schrieb:


> Deswegen finde ich einen Druchlauferhitzer recht spannend. Zwischen Pumpe und Druckfilter.
> Allerdings sind ein 1KW schon heftig, finde ich.
> 
> Ein Gedanke wäre auch: Einen Heizstab zu kaufen und den dann mit Kabelbinder an den Druckschlauch von der Pumpe
> zum Filter aussen an zu bringen....


Für den Aquarien gibt es Heizer im Topf die man in den Schlauch klemmen kann.
Ich schau mal 
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Aquarien-Aus...hash=item43ec0dfc85:m:mkJfrQ_h8UYfBVnwk5viw-w

oder so was, ein Filter mit Heizer
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Oase-BioMast...964751?hash=item2374a71e8f:g:nagAAOSwNRdYAf-5


----------



## Teich4You (9. Dez. 2016)

koiteich1 schrieb:


> Habe oben zu 2/3 mit 8mm Doppelstegplatte abgedeckt und 1/3 4X4cm Gitter.
> Habe damit keine Probleme mit Der Temperatur.



Du hattest aber eine richtige Hälterung oder?
Bei meinem IBC würde das nicht funktionieren mit den geraden Platten.
Der IBC ist oben einfach zu unförmig, so das man keinen sauberen Abschluss findet.
Das Styro kann man machen, glaube aber nicht das es notwendig ist im Keller. 
Bei mir geht das meiste nach oben weg, wo ich mit Luftpolsterfolie arbeite, die man noch ein wenig formen kann.
Und der Temperaturverlust hält sich wirklich in Grenzen.
Bei -5 Grad draußen im unbeheizten gemauerten Schuppen verliere ich vielleicht 1 Grad in 60min. 
(Konnte ich beim Ausfall meiner Heizung gut mitverfolgen)
Das wird so schnell wieder hochgeheizt, das die Heizung kaum läuft. 
Innen im Schuppen sind es meist über 10 Grad durch die Wärmeabgabe vom Wasser.

Meine Hälterung ist aber auch ein Provisorium.
Wenn es wirklich etwas für sehr lange sein soll, würde ich vielleicht gar keinen IBC nehmen wollen.


----------



## trampelkraut (9. Dez. 2016)

Ein Grad in 60 min wären 1160Watt Wärmeverlust pro Stunde ( ich nehme mal an dein IBC hat 1000l). Das würde bedeuten das deine 1000Watt Heizung permanent durchläuft.


----------



## Zacky (9. Dez. 2016)

Würde also bedeuten, dass man dann schon mehr wie 1160 Watt benötigt!?


----------



## Teich4You (9. Dez. 2016)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Ein Grad in 60 min wären 1160Watt Wärmeverlust pro Stunde ( ich nehme mal an dein IBC hat 1000l). Das würde bedeuten das deine 1000Watt Heizung permanent durchläuft.


Dann liegt da wohl ein Rechenfehler vor, oder die Realität ist anders.


----------



## koiteich1 (10. Dez. 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Du hattest aber eine richtige Hälterung oder?


 Hälterung würde ich jetzt nicht gerade sagen.
habe eine ca. 1300Ltr grüne Weinbütte.
Wird normal als Quarantänebecken genutzt waren aber auch schon mal wegen Notfall 5 Koi ca. 50cm über den Winter drinne.
dies aber nur mit täglichem Wasserwechsel !!!!!


----------

